# Two puppies - One decision...



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm going to co-own one of these lovely ladies... I'm having a hard time deciding which one!! They both have wonderful temperaments and I love their heads... What does everyone think?? 
Oh, and yes, I blurred out my head - I make the strangest faces when I'm looking at puppies... lol


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I like Green...


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

The both look exactly the same! I say both! LOL


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I like green too but I know nothing about conformation to me she seems more square...if that makes sense, it might just be the picture, just looks like the other is leaning forward


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

i sort of liked green too. But, I don't know anyting!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oooh-I like Red  but I can sure see why it is a hard decision!


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

Both are adorable, but I liked green too.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

green.   but Red is cute too.


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

They look great; I like red better...she has nicer angles, front and back. How old are they in the pics?


----------



## Mersee (Feb 26, 2007)

Red and Green....Merry Christmas!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm no expert either but I like green the best. I think the tail attachment looks more natural to me. They are both cuties though.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

HaliaGoldens said:


> They look great; I like red better...she has nicer angles, front and back. How old are they in the pics?


They are 7 weeks, but holding them till after the Holiday rush... so I've got a little time to decide... I'm so torn between the two!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

What does the breeder think?


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

AcesWild said:


> What does the breeder think?


I'm the breeder.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I think I would go with green too, red is the same cute. They are so much a like hard to pick!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Red is definately more balanced.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I would go with Ms Red as well. Very pretty pups.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I like Miss Red. Like her overall shape, and love her ears.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

I can't tell any difference!!! Im useless in this one...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

There's a difference?? Sorry, I'm clueless when it comes to conformation.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree with the others who picked little miss Red. Both are beautiful!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the rear angulation on Greenie. Other than that, they're both gorgeous!


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

Much better angulation in Red. That's my pick.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

I like red best from the picture. I like the back angles. But both are adorable! :yes:


----------



## k9momx2 (Dec 15, 2008)

You take green I will take red!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Co-Ownership?*

Green's front toes are more tense in the photos. Maybe more energy? Just an observation from someone with limited dog knowlege but an eye for detail.



AcesWild said:


> What does the breeder think?





SunGold said:


> I'm the breeder.


Glad I am not the only one confused What is co-ownership?


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

here's a thought which one physically feels to be thicker boned? Thats the one I'd choose.

Just my 2cents.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Golden Leo said:


> Much better angulation in Red. That's my pick.


Really? I thought greenie looked more athletic and powerful back there. But maybe I'm just reading too much into the photo. It could totally have more to do with the way the pup happened to stack herself.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree with Red as a choice. Red to me appears more balanced as well as more angled. Balance is really the key though. A dog whose rear is stronger than its front will not move well or efficiently. My first Golden was like this-he had a much better rear than front. He fooled a lot of people though, including judges and for a while, us  We finally were able to determine that he "flicked" his front feet ever so slightly in order to keep his rear from interfering with his front. Barely noticeable but there.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Aw, crap! I just looked back at the pictures and I had them confused! Red is the one with the better, more powerful rear angulation. I am dumb. Chalk it up to having kind of a bad day yesterday.

I was wondering why everyone was saying red had better angulation...it's because she does!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

tippykayak said:


> Aw, crap! I just looked back at the pictures and I had them confused! Red is the one with the better, more powerful rear angulation. I am dumb. Chalk it up to having kind of a bad day yesterday.
> 
> I was wondering why everyone was saying red had better angulation...it's because she does!


LOL-I have had those days too!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Welll I'm no expert.... But I would definitely choose little Miss Red. I like her angles and bone and she is more balanced throughout. I actually like her ear placement and shape better too but I would like to see head shots so I can see both of their heads better.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I didn't read anyone else's posts, so I may be the oddball here...but RED is definitely my pick!


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

hard choice, I would have probably have the breeder pick for me if I couldn't decide...


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Haha but they are the breeder so that makes it hard, I was thinking along the same lines...let the breeder pick! Oh wait...well that doesn't work! They're both beautiful good luck with whichever you decide.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I like red... no competition, though both are cute


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Im with Red... She is gorgeous!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I vote for Red!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

My choice most definately would be Miss *RED*!!


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree with Red, but was not able to choose before you guys pointed out specifics. 

You guys are going to force me to pull out the pics of Buster and his brother "stacked." We had such a tough time picking between them. Ended up choosing Buster simply because his brother had a faint light spot on his forehead. The breeder said it was fading, but would be the first place he'd turn grey. My wife strongly prefers no white spots, so we just chose that as a basis for choosing between the 2. Now I wonder how their structure compared... IIRC their skulls/muzzles were slightly different - Buster's was slighely wider, and his brother's slightly deeper. I believe the brother's coat was slightly darker, tho not much.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> I agree with Red as a choice. Red to me appears more balanced as well as more angled. Balance is really the key though. A dog whose rear is stronger than its front will not move well or efficiently. My first Golden was like this-he had a much better rear than front. He fooled a lot of people though, including judges and for a while, us  We finally were able to determine that he "flicked" his front feet ever so slightly in order to keep his rear from interfering with his front. Barely noticeable but there.


OK, it's so much fun for me when Linda and the other experts start talking, explaining balance and angles and such. I really enjoying learning more about our amazing goldens, and I want to understand more.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

I have no expertise at all. I just love the green one. Is she available for adoption?


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I've been leaning towards Red since she was born, just something about her. She is more "high energy" as you can see from the photos she didn't want to stand still - Miss Green would stand there all day. I'm going to do another photo session when they are 8 weeks and make my final decision.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Am going to read this thread through, but I would say Red as she has better angles and nice reach of neck, nicely close coupled too. 

Green is really lovely two, I would be happy with either of them!!!

You are very lucky!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

SoGolden said:


> Glad I am not the only one confused What is co-ownership?


Co-ownership is when two (or more) people own a dog. In this case - I bred the litter and will be owning pick female with someone else that is interested in showing and possibly breeding her in the future.


----------



## GoldenShrink (Dec 15, 2008)

I like Red (for no actual reason), but I would happily snuggle with both of them. So cute!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

goldengirls550 said:


> Welll I'm no expert.... But I would definitely choose little Miss Red. I like her angles and bone and she is more balanced throughout. I actually like her ear placement and shape better too but I would like to see head shots so I can see both of their heads better.


Here are head shots from when they were 6 weeks...


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

I say green, but they are both beautiful so its hard.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Red still! Both are adorable. I love red's angles, neck, and more.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

definitely still red, it's her ears for me!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Still red for me too... do you want to send second choice over to live with me??


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Has seven weeks passed by already!? Those puppies were just born!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I couldn't pick between two only, I feel too mean. They are both gorgeous.
I'm glad right now I like boys. : )
Does the other one not chosen have a good home?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Still Red for me


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

It is so interesting to hear Breeder's discuss these things. My untrained eye keeps going to Green because she looks like a stuffed animal. There's a softness in her gaze too. Little Red looks like a spitfire. She's moving in the first pic and you can see mischief behind her eyes in the second. I'd say you have the best of both worlds there in both these pups. They're beautiful.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I like features of both.... Green has more neck but Red looks better put together and better proportioned and certainly at this stage, has nicer angles than Green has. IF I had to pick, I'd take Red too eventhough Green's neck wants to pull me in. Red looks like she'd have nicer movement too, with the angles and balance in her favour.

If you're looking to coown and you cant make up your mind, why not coown both and see how they mature and if one matures nicer than the other, then you can always sign over full ownership to the person you're coowning with (of the one that doesn't turn out as nice). Just a thought. BJ


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Debles said:


> I couldn't pick between two only, I feel too mean. They are both gorgeous.
> I'm glad right now I like boys. : )
> Does the other one not chosen have a good home?


Yes, the other puppy has a home patiently waiting for her.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

So now that this thread is old, would you mind coming back and posting pictures of how the puppies turned out? I would love to see them! And did you indeed keep Red? Or did you keep Green? I liked Red better from the pictures...


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I like both!


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes, I'm also curious to what decision you made? Jeez that was a long time ago, what? 6 years? Wow.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

You know what they say about curiosity.....kills the cat but satisfaction brings him back....

I would like to know too.....red girl or green girl?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Didn't notice at first that this is a very old thread. I feel like I'm actually learning a few things about conformation from following this forum. My initial thoughts were consistent with those of some of the breeders, better angles and balance on red. Wish some of those breeders who no longer comment would come back and share their knowledge. They're sorely missed.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Is this Red girl? SunKissed Berried Treasure CGC CCA :: Sorbet


----------



## Duke2014 (Nov 30, 2014)

I like Green


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Olerall I like Green better but prefer the chest and rear on Red.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

i hope she sees this thread was resurrected and shows us the adult photos of both puppies, that would be fun and have those members knowledgeable about correct structure give some feedback. Any chance?


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Eowyn said:


> Is this Red girl? SunKissed Berried Treasure CGC CCA :: Sorbet


That's her - good detective work! :


----------

